# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Bought tix to olympia 2004

## nickrizz

just bought my pre-judging ticks to olympia and my plane. the plane was so dam cheap i couldnt believe it. I have my itinerary down for sights and resteraunts. this is going to be another great vacation. plus i have family in there that can get me into the clubs so thank god i wont have to wait in line.

----------

